# I do not understand?



## Le_Conquisteur

I do not understand, when they write thus

Help Me


si inca traiesc sa stii; 
ube mah la u>< 
pinguinu meu:*


----------



## Kraus

"Si inca traiesc sa stii" - "Y todavía vivo por que tu sepas"?
"ube" parece algo como "(yo) amo" 
"mah la u" - ? (talvez "mah" signifique "mai")
"pinguinu meu" - "pingüíno mío"


----------



## Trisia

Wow, I'm extremely impressed, Kraus.

My interpretation is the same as yours. "Ube mah la u" seems to mean "I love you," said in a childish way.


----------



## Kraus

This "mah" is frequent in the Romanian slang (does it mean "mai" - "more"?), but its meaning is not so clear...


----------



## OldAvatar

_Mah _doesn't mean *more*... It is internet chat's slang and, in a way, it resembles the English spelling of Romanian word _„mă”_, a popular form of addressing to someone, though a sort of an unpolite form, considering most standards.


----------

